# Cwc W10 - Won't Hack?



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I bought a CWC W10 a while ago - basically the second hand doesn't hack anymore when you pull the crown out - any ideas why that is? I can pseudo-hack it by holding the crown back if I really wanted the time absolutely right to the second but I've got better things to do! Other than that it works fine and keeps great time etc.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sounds like the hacking lever might have broke.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

As in like the ****ing lever has broke.....









What's a hacking lever look like on a quartz?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought pulling out the crown on a quartz watch switched off the whole movement & effectively disengaged the battery


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The *G*10 is quartz. The W10 ain't.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> The *G*10 is quartz. The W10 ain't.










I miss read the title


----------

